# New MBTI test - Take a look



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi everyone. 

I don't know about all of you, but I have been frustrated and disillusioned with the structure and nature of MBTI tests for some time now. Most MBTI tests that are out there are based solely on dichotomies, judging where one falls on the spectrum of vague yet stereotyped traits. From my (extensive) individual personality testing, I haven't come across many tests that are based in cognitive function theory, as they should be. 

Therefore, I have created an MBTI test that is rooted in cognitive function theory, which will hopefully provide you with your true MBTI type. With this test, I will assess your 8 function preferences in a 32-question Likert scale format, and provide you with your potential type at the end. 

Please keep in mind that this test is in its very early stages of development, so you are all basically my guinea pigs. Therefore, please do not take this test too seriously, and let me know if you have any suggestions or criticisms that could improve this assessment. 

After completing the test, please return here and post the type that you think you are and the type that you received. The link is below, enjoy!

https://www.qzzr.com/c/quiz/392759/discover-your-true-mbti-type

*UPDATE:* New changes have been made to the quiz for those interested.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

This is a really attractive test. Well laid out. Also the questions are very thoughtful. 
I believe that I am an esfp.
result of this test: estp.
Wow, I never get T.
The test might need a bit more tweaking???


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Interesting test. I scored INTJ. You might want to look at the answer options again on question #11. You accidently made most of them "disagree".


----------



## Captain Cam (Apr 27, 2012)

Good questions! I had to think about them. I'm an ENFP and got ENFP.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

_Result: I believe that individual human life should be respected and freedom of expression should be commonplace._

You need to go back over the quiz. There are some typos and other errors. I Don't think the above is what you intended me to get as a result.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Garden Gnome said:


> This is a really attractive test. Well laid out. Also the questions are very thoughtful.
> I believe that I am an esfp.
> result of this test: estp.
> Wow, I never get T.
> The test might need a bit more tweaking???


Thanks for taking the test. It's very possible that the test could use some tweaking. I may have to alter the weight values of some of the answers based on how other members score. Thanks for your input!



Another Lost Cause said:


> Interesting test. I scored INTJ. You might want to look at the answer options again on question #11. You accidently made most of them "disagree".


Thanks for spotting my mistake, I completely missed that. I have made the change. Do you typically score as INTJ? I noticed you have yourself typed as INTP.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

A few of the answers sound a bit vague(Such as "in the present moment"). What's that referring to? I got ENFP anyway but in cognitive function tests I've taken I have gotten often INFP with ENFP as 2nd place, ISFP as third and plus one ENTJ member on here last time felt I have off the impression of an ENFP anyway? I live + have lived in a very outdated family value structure where I have basically no freedom to pursue certain passions or dress a certain way so idk if it affects this. @Stawker Sorry to disturb but would you like to give your input on this?

Do I really seem like one?

At the same time the fictional character I named myself after on here can be interpretated as a 6w5 xNFP also(If the theory of them being good/neutral is used).


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Captain Cam said:


> Good questions! I had to think about them. I'm an ENFP and got ENFP.


That's great, I'm happy to hear it!



tanstaafl28 said:


> _Result: I believe that individual human life should be respected and freedom of expression should be commonplace._
> 
> You need to go back over the quiz. There are some typos and other errors. I Don't think the above is what you intended me to get as a result.


Very odd ... I'm going to have to take a look. Obviously, that should not be a result. Also, I appreciate you taking a look at the test, I'm going to go through it again and edit any errors that I come across.



Chara said:


> A few of the answers sound a bit vague(Such as "in the present moment"). What's that referring to? I got ENFP anyway but in cognitive function tests I've taken I have gotten often INFP with ENFP as 2nd place, ISFP as third and plus one ENTJ member on here last time felt I have off the impression of an ENFP anyway? I live + have lived in a very outdated family value structure where I have basically no freedom to pursue certain passions or dress a certain way so idk if it affects this.
> 
> Do I really seem like one?
> 
> At the same time the fictional character I named myself after on here can be interpretated as a 6w5 xNFP also(If the theory of them being good/neutral is used).


Your results are very interesting. What is your relationship with Ne like? Do you find it to be stronger than Fi? Also, thank you for your input on the vagueness of the questions, I will definitely take that into account and see if I can rephrase some of them.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

hihi

I took the test but didn't get a result. 

I didn't really like the first two questions but it didn't matter that much in the end as I feel your other questions have covered it quite nicely. I think I liked Q16? I can't remember but some Fi question I think. xD Also I do like the way you've divided T, F and N.


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

I completed all 33 questions, at which point all the text disappeared.

Never got a result.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Candy Apple said:


> hihi
> 
> I took the test but didn't get a result.
> 
> I didn't really like the first two questions but it didn't matter that much in the end as I feel your other questions have covered it quite nicely. I think I liked Q16? I can't remember but some Fi question I think. xD Also I do like the way you've divided T, F and N.





Taciterse said:


> I completed all 33 questions, at which point all the text disappeared.
> 
> Never got a result.


Please try and take the test again. It looks like there was an extra blank question at the end that shouldn't have been there. I tested it out myself and it seems to work now. Sorry about that!

Also, @Candy Apple, would you mind elaborating on what you didn't like about the first two questions?


----------



## Ofifi (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm an ENTJ, I got ESTJ. Pretty close.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I got ESTJ the first time I took this, which I guess is close enough. I disagree that It's my actual type though, from what I know anyway.


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

Cupcake Angel said:


> Please try and take the test again. It looks like there was an extra blank question at the end that shouldn't have been there. I tested it out myself and it seems to work now. Sorry about that!


It works now! Thanks.

My result was my own type.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

1. "I am always scanning my environment, ready to engage if necessary."

It makes me wonder what to select as I am always scanning my environment (Si) but I am not always "ready" to engage if necessary. If I am prepared then I am ready/willing.

I am not sure if the statement is to figure out Si or Se but it could just be my perception and in fact, you could have been after different information altogether. xD Perhaps it's more of an E thing (Ne, Se, Fe, Te).

2. "True knowledge is understanding how the past has impacted the present."

Again, it might just be my perception but it really sounds like a dig at Si. xD It just sounds like the statement is saying, "Are you caught up in the past?"

[HR][/HR]I will take the test again because I really want to see my result.  Third time's a charm.

I have selected Slightly Agree for questions 1 and 2.

Result: ESTJ - that's a first for me but I can see how going with cognitive functions could lead a person to end up with a different result. Going by my selections I could see it listing my functions in this order: Te, Fi, Si, Ti.

It seems there's no mistaking Te, Fi, and perhaps Fe in your quiz and as such it might skew the results for the other functions as the other functions are not always so clear, e.g. Q1.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Candy Apple said:


> 1. "I am always scanning my environment, ready to engage if necessary."
> 
> It makes me wonder what to select as I am always scanning my environment (Si) but I am not always "ready" to engage if necessary. If I am prepared then I am ready/willing.
> 
> ...


Quality feedback, thank you. 

I see what you are getting at with question one, and I'm going to make some adjustments. I will not say what my intention was, just like a magician should not reveal the secrets of his/her tricks . 
As for question two, honestly my intention wasn't to make a dig at Si at all. What I am trying to do is appeal to people who do use certain functions by wording the questions in a way that would resonate with them. Since you do use Si and are not satisfied with this question, I'm going to consider how I could reword it. 

It is interesting to me how different people interpret these questions. I'm going to attempt to take all of these concerns into consideration. It seems that so far, members are at least receiving their dominant or auxiliary function from the result. 

Thanks again for your input, it looks like I have to reassess the questions a bit to make certain functions less transparent.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Interesting that another ISTJ got ESTJ here. I've never gotten that result before either.

I can see them being confused because we also use Te as secondary function. I don't deny I use Te to some extent, but I can't see it as my main function. I've always related to dominant Si more, just by the descriptions I've read!

I actually have a hard time getting along with dominant Te users as I find them to be really bossy and forceful at times. I'm no where near as bossy as the description of dominant Te (though I can be fussy at times).

It's possible that I read too fast and didn't answer accurately though, who knows.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Sorry, I should have reworded that. I didn't really mean that _you_ wrote it to take a dig, more that I was triggered (I don't mean this in a strong way, I can't think of a better word) when I read that phrase as it reminded me of my experiences with people in the past who have taken digs at Si.

Because it says, "_True knowledge" _and "_has_ _impacted_ the present", it sounds like our opinions are very set in stone, but it's more that we engage the present and see if we have any prior knowledge and understanding that links to it (it helps us to build our understanding and guides our actions - it's a navigational thing for us).

I would be pretty content with a statement that talked about _referencing_ past experiences.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Librarylady said:


> Interesting that another ISTJ got ESTJ here. I've never gotten that result before either.
> 
> I can see them being confused because we also use Te as secondary function. I don't deny I use Te to some extent, but I can't see it as my main function. I've always related to dominant Si more, just by the descriptions I've read!
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if the questions that were correlated with Si use were not as prominent for both of you. I wonder if you could relate to the questions that correlate with Te, but the ones correlated with Si fell short. This maybe have to do with the fact that Si is my weakest function. I have to reconsider my presentation of Si.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Candy Apple said:


> Sorry, I should have reworded that. I didn't really mean that _you_ wrote it to take a dig, more that I was triggered (I don't mean this in a strong way, I can't think of a better word) when I read that phrase as it reminded me of my experiences with people in the past who have taken digs at Si.
> 
> Because it says, "_True knowledge" _and "_has_ _impacted_ the present", it sounds like our opinions are very set in stone, but it's more that we engage the present and see if we have any prior knowledge and understanding that links to it (it helps us to build our understanding and guides our actions - it's a navigational thing for us).
> 
> I would be pretty content with a statement that talked about _referencing_ past experiences.


Ah, I see. This is most definitely related to my limited understanding of Si. Thank you for shining some light on the issue. I made immediate changes to questions 1 and 2. If you wouldn't mind, please take a look and let me know if you think these changes are more appropriate. 

Later tonight, I'm going to look through the other questions and possibly reword some others as well.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Cupcake Angel said:


> Ah, I see. This is most definitely related to my limited understanding of Si. Thank you for shining some light on the issue. I made immediate changes to questions 1 and 2. If you wouldn't mind, please take a look and let me know if you think these changes are more appropriate.
> 
> Later tonight, I'm going to look through the other questions and possibly reword some others as well.




1. Yes! This highlights an observational attitude towards things. I also feel like it's still open as it could be Si, Te, Fe... heee x]

2. I 'Strongly Agree'!

Thanks for considering my opinion, so quickly too. 

I'm still an ESTJ on this quiz haha. Whilst I do everything within the scope of Si, I'm good at utilising Te. Something that could differentiate whether someone leads with an introverted or extroverted CF is a statement that describes how quickly a person jumps into action - perhaps it could be used to boost the extroverted function scores but I do not know the mechanics of quizzes and am doubting it works in this way. 

It will be interesting to see how the other ISTJs go with this.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

i got infp, which was a real surpirse


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

I got INTP on this test and I get INFP on most tests. I'm leaning towards thinking I'm INTP but I'm only at around 60/40 INTP over INFP now. 

(I just took a few other tests too to see if I would just get INTP on any test I took now but got INFP on those)


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Cupcake Angel said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I don't know about all of you, but I have been frustrated and disillusioned with the structure and nature of MBTI tests for some time now. Most MBTI tests that are out there are based solely on dichotomies, judging where one falls on the spectrum of vague yet stereotyped traits. From my (extensive) individual personality testing, I haven't come across many tests that are based in cognitive function theory, as they should be.
> 
> ...


I got INTJ which is what I got seven years running before this past year when I started getting INTP (health problems could be why).

I jotted some notes which may or may not be useful:

Question #9 "Solving problems quickly & efficiently...." doesn't convey what kinds of problems: Relationship; practical; abstract: Seems too broad.

Question #13 "Speaking with others I easily follow their logic & sequence of their thoughts...." I have lived with mentally ill, violent people growing up; also, I have worked with mentally ill (COO of an agency); worked for District Attorney's Office, in group homes, runaway shelters. And further, in other exchanges: Stores, for instance, come across those who speak incoherently, randomly, nervous, evasive and so forth.

This question, therefore, seems too broad, especially for those of us with backgrounds--whether home or work--dealing with mentally disordered. We cannot follow their "logic" or their "sequencing" easily, though we get better with time and experience.

Question #24: I am uncomfortable expressing feelings because they are complex..." I wasn't sure how I would score with "strongly disagree" or "moderately" when my discomfort does not stem from their being complex but rather from a sense of privacy or not trusting the motives of certain persons. I can easily express them with those I trust. 

Question #25: Life is best enjoyed when you soak it all in with each opportunity that arises...

That seems geared toward the very young; also, for many of us who are not just older but more focused on particular goals, this would not be true; again, however, I am not sure my answering "strongly" or "moderately disagree" will give a sound reading.

Question #29: Predictable behavior creates a stable and dependable foundation for society...

That seems too general; perhaps different wording? War-torn countries have certain predictable aspects: Food shortage; lack of trust; daily confrontation with violence, but it isn't going to make for a dependable society.

Also, "dependable for what, exactly?" Again, perhaps too general--and I may have got a false reading with "Strongly disagree," which considering possible scenarios was what I chose as unlike some tests "skipping questions" or "neutral" were not possible.

just some observations which may, or may not, be helpful or relevant for your goal.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Sweet, I'm ESTJ now. 

Some of the questions seem too general, for example: 

"My knowledge of past experiences guides my understanding and actions in the present." 

Learning from experience is a pretty normal human characteristic.


----------



## Navvy Jay (Mar 21, 2017)

lol I got ENFP, granted I didnt think each question through very long.
Though I will say when Im in a good mood I can be like an ENFP to an extent I think :tongue:


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

I often struggle answering these quizzes nowadays because I normally understand the theory behind the questions and I always think that as much as I try not to let it influence my answers it does.

I got ENFP, so that works.

Typically I score high enough on Fi/introversion on these tests that I get INFP but I felt like some of the Fi questions were worded in such a way that I didn't want to say "strongly agree" which is rare.

"I believe that individual human life should be respected and freedom of expression should be common place"

I agree wholeheartedly with.

"I filter all situations I encounter for information that matches my values."

Seemed awkwardly worded I didn't tick strongly agree. I think it's because I don't naturally see my judgement process as assessing through my values and without theory I wouldn't have picked up on that at all.

Maybe I'm just nitpicking, I got ENFP after all. Ne ones all worried perfect for me.


----------



## SheWrites (Apr 5, 2017)

I took it. I got ENFJ. I know very little about MBTI, though. As I wrote on another post, I never considered myself an introvert until a friend of mine insisted that I was. I crave being around people for a very short amount of time, but I need _*much *_more time alone. Being with others is a lot of work. It exhausts me. 

I suppose it is very possible that I am an ENFJ. The only result I have gotten on any other tests is INFJ, but I cannot make a case for it.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm an INFP and my result was INFP. I like your test. It's a good amount of questions, too. It would be interesting if you were to design the test to show the most compatible type and then maybe the potential other types, too.

For example a potential possible result for me would be

Result: INFP
INTP 75%
ENFP 35%

Or something like that? But then, that's more for the person taking it rather than the test designer. : )

I liked the questions, too. Something I find problematic in a lot of testing is that the questions are too open ended, but yours are clear and specific without losing the attention of the test taker.

Have you ever taken a class in tests and measures? I'm just wondering because I liked the way your test was designed and wondered if it was a natural talent or something that was learned. : )

Edit to add: Interesting to me that, looking over the feedback, people have a lot of differing opinions about it.


----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

I got *ENTJ*.

...I always test as *INTP*...

---

Interesting test. I had one problem question which was "people think I am warm and friendly but this is just a mask to harmonize with society". Does "strongly disagree" mean that people think I am NOT warm and friendly, or does it mean that it's not a mask, or...?


----------



## Monroe (May 13, 2016)

I got an ENFJ.  I'm not a Fe dom, I really don't think so. I retook it and got ESFP.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

@BranchMonkey This is awesome, thanks. It seems like the general consensus is that a few questions on the test are vague and/or too general. I'm working on fixing this, and hope to have a more improved test tomorrow or the day after. Your insights were definitely helpful by the way. 

@Lelu I agree. Any suggestions on how to make it less general but not too specific? Also, your results seem to reflect a preference for Te at the least. 

@FallingFoxes Hey, thanks for stopping by! So some of the Fi related questions seemed a bit off to you? What was it about them that made you not want to click 'strongly agree'?

@brightflashes Thanks so much for your suggestions. I actually did consider what you suggested about including other potential types based on the functions. The only reason I didn't include it is because I haven't figured out how to do that on this site yet and I'm not sure if it's possible. I may try to transfer the test to HelloQuizzy because I know it is possible to do this on that site. I like the appearance of Qzzr tests though!  But I guess that shouldn't be the only reason why I keep the test there. 

And also, thanks for the compliments, they were nice to read. I have taken classes in tests and measurements, among others that are related. I actually have a master's degree in clinical psychology, and assessments were/are a passion of mine. 

I also agree that it is interesting to see the varied responses and input. I have a lot a different perspectives to consider, but it is entertaining and interesting to me. 

I noticed that we have the same tritype . Enneagram is my next endeavor in terms of personality tests. 

@hornpipe2 That's a good point. That's an issue that can be had with double questions. I suppose I shouldn't have included two parts. I intended it be scored in a way that if you did not agree, you did not put a mask on when dealing with others.


----------



## Nashvols (Jan 15, 2017)

I got INTJ (which is not an uncommon test result).


Retaking the test...

#3 _potential that new friendships hold excites me_
The unknown excites me. Not just in terms of humans. But it also frightens me. So this can be a confusing question. It's not so much *people*...humans. It's the unknown itself. Something different.

I do like question #16. Most aren't phrased by understanding _others_ (outside) but not fully understanding _own_ (inside).

#23 is a little...I don't know. It sounds...fake. That may put a little pressure to answer a certain way. (this is me speaking)...I put on my social mask...and I am polite and friendly. But I actually like being polite and friendly. The mask is actually to help me cope with the environment -- because it is difficult for me to be *natural* -- so I act in a certain way that is polite and disarming. But is it a mask or learned behavior? A mask, you can take off. Pretend. Learned behavior helps you adapt. Maybe it's a combination? 

#28...something seems off....subjective.


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm an INFP but I got ENFP


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm an INTJ and I scored ESFP. The statements are vague and the proper way to respond is ambiguous. I couldn't figure out whether to answer based on partial agreement with the statement or how often my thoughts/behavior conformed to the statement or some combination of the two. 

What does "mechanisms of time" mean? Isn't "predictable behavior creates a stable environment and a dependable foundation for society" a fact? Why do you think clockmakers are detached and why do you expect others to agree? These are questions I asked myself as I went through it.

I wondered whether you are relying on test-takers to read into some of the questions. Was that your intent?


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm ISFP and I got ESFP. So i guess it was pretty accurate?


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Chara said:


> A few of the answers sound a bit vague(Such as "in the present moment"). What's that referring to? I got ENFP anyway but in cognitive function tests I've taken I have gotten often INFP with ENFP as 2nd place, ISFP as third and plus one ENTJ member on here last time felt I have off the impression of an ENFP anyway? I live + have lived in a very outdated family value structure where I have basically no freedom to pursue certain passions or dress a certain way so idk if it affects this. @Stawker Sorry to disturb but would you like to give your input on this?
> 
> Do I really seem like one?
> 
> At the same time the fictional character I named myself after on here can be interpretated as a 6w5 xNFP also(If the theory of them being good/neutral is used).


You shouldn't trust my typing, honestly. I'm only good at typing NTs and even that is sometimes a fluke. I don't know much about other types, that's why.

Anyways, I tried the test and got INTJ which is what I always get because I'm one hell of a shut-in of an ENTJ. There were two questions I couldn't understand so please clarify them @Cupcake Angel

_I filter all situations I encounter for information that matches my values_.
-What sort of values? And to what end would I filter situations for this information?
_Life is best enjoyed when you soak it all in with each opportunity that arises_
-Well, I don't even know what to ask about it, it's probably got something to do with my most distant functions so I'll just need a general elaboration on this one.


----------



## Allonsy (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm INFJ and i Got INTP.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Stawker said:


> You shouldn't trust my typing, honestly. I'm only good at typing NTs and even that is sometimes a fluke. I don't know much about other types, that's why.
> 
> Anyways, I tried the test and got INTJ which is what I always get because I'm one hell of a shut-in of an ENTJ. There were two questions I couldn't understand so please clarify them @Cupcake Angel
> 
> ...


Well I wasn't claiming to trust but as in I was curious to here your input on why you thought so.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

I got INTP; but, I'm INFJ.


















​


----------



## Cloudyminds (Apr 1, 2017)

I got enfp, which is suprising because I didn't know what most of the words meant so despite that you've clearly made the test well!


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Elegant_Emu. said:


> I too scored INTJ, when in fact I am an INTP. There were more questions based on T/F and S/N rather than P/J.


There are still some kinks to work out it seems. Though I do want to mention that each of the 8 cognitive functions were referenced equally.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I got INTJ.
@Cupcake Angel 

It's a _lot _better approach than with most tests, though I would say it requires _some_ understanding of the concepts and theory, and you have to do some thinking to figure out what the questions are trying to get at. In that sense it's more "difficult" than other tests, but it kind of has to be when it focuses on functions. 

What I assumed were Fi questions seemed to focus well on internal formation of value/feeling, but the Fe questions seemed to be mostly about emotions of other people, and it didn't seem to go that much into the idea of sharing and expressing values...? Not entirely sure about that, should check again.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

BranchMonkey said:


> I got, second time around--after more tweaking from Cupcake Angel--ESTJ, which I've never gotten and is not accurate. I always test NT or NF, never as an E; and just over the line (usually) for either J or P.
> 
> I hope @Cupcake Angel keeps at this, maybe does transfer it to HelloQuizzy or some other site more suited to certain changes.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that you are dealing with a great deal of pain today. I hope it subsides soon. 
I actually did make an attempt on transferring the quiz to HelloQuizzy but there was an error on the page, so I refreshed it, and lost all of my work which was incredibly frustrating. I'm going to make another attempt, and hopefully have it published soon. I will keep you all updated! 



Chara said:


> @Cupcake Angel INTJ? And INFP fairly narrowly distanced from each other(When answering a bit more honestly with what it could mean) this time? Do I ever seem like an INTJ or is it just my 6w5 acting up maybe?
> 
> I make plans only when I need to and do my best if motivated enough to have a reason to "try hard". And if I want a solution to something I want the best methods which have a good track record to ensure there are no loose ends(In fear of 'heading the wrong direction'). If I really don't feel secure about something I do to look at it from multiple sources if I can in order to try to confirm. I do tend to feel more strongly I care about than to those outside of that?


It is difficult to say, though what this test has achieved in showing is that you seem to use both Te and Fi. Once I make more changes, hopefully this will clarify your type.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

DOGSOUP said:


> I got INTJ.
> 
> @Cupcake Angel
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the test and giving me some feedback. I agree with your concerns regarding the Fi and Fe distinction. In focusing on these aspects, I was attempting to distinguish them from other questions that could appear similar. I'm going to take what you have mentioned into account though, and see if I can add more depth to these two functions.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I got INFJ. It's pretty off the mark. I type INFP. I think some of the Fe stuff sounds sixy and perhaps Soc instinct. And the Ni stuff like looking at multiple perspectives, online you do listen to many sides, so have become better at that, maybe really Si? Seeing as Si tends to refine over time.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I did the test again, now that it's been tweaked and got...

E S F P


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

The final question ended up as the text for my result. This has happened twice.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I got ISTJ this time!


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Shiver said:


> The final question ended up as the text for my result. This has happened twice.


I'm sorry about that. I'm not sure why this is happening but I will look into it.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

I've got INTJ, which I wasn't expecting, fair enough, I've got into one thing:

This test measure the dichotomies but cognitive function wise, simply, I haven't got as much Te as Fe, and I know this, but, in order for this to happen, there is one thing:
(Te + Ti) > (Fe + Fi)

This is a mix between a very good concept and the lack of the pragmatism to teach it, because it doesn't have any result part where they indicate the strenght of the own dichotomies despite it sounds like something someone should consider.


Oh, and, second thing, some of the questions weren't really comparable, like the "ammount" of what would you put in one wasn't the same as the "ammount" you would say in other.
As an example:
"My mind is the most consistent and structured system I can think of." - Your mind can be consistent and structured, but I'm sure Te users can manage to get 'better' systems.

Anyways, interesting test, I've liked it.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Cupcake Angel said:


> @Lelu I agree. Any suggestions on how to make it less general but not too specific? Also, your results seem to reflect a preference for Te at the least.


Yes.

You need to create some way to more clearly distinguish certain questions as cognitive function preferences. 

This writing by Jung will be a great resource for you. Clearly distinguishing some of the more ambiguous questions by focusing in on what separates these functions from more general human behavior will be key towards improving this test.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Cupcake Angel said:


> I'm sorry about that. I'm not sure why this is happening but I will look into it.


Just thought I'd let you know. I'm about to try it again from a third source. x)


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

mushr00m said:


> I got INFJ. It's pretty off the mark. I type INFP. I think some of the Fe stuff sounds sixy and perhaps Soc instinct. And the Ni stuff like looking at multiple perspectives, online you do listen to many sides, so have become better at that, maybe really Si? Seeing as Si tends to refine over time.


See if this helps; it helps me:



> If it's your dominant or auxiliary function then it seems likely that you be will able to comprehend multiple perspectives better than those who use it in their tertiary or inferior.


I got it from PerC, this link; some good observations in the thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/46201-ability-understand-multiple-perspectives.html


As for myself, I have so much intuition--people commented on it using different terms, since I was at least as young as 12, that I test close for Ne and Ni. 

Socionics gives me 1 Ni - INTp as though I lead with intuition, and I think that I do, hence INFJ fitting for MBTI, although I am in sync with @Cupcake Angel in that MBTI is seriously flawed. 

I wish her all the best in sticking with her project until she comes up with the most accurate cognitive functions test possible--and finds a reliable site to send people to check out.

This is hard work, well worth doing.

P.S. I forgot to say that I have referred to my ability to see "Multiple Perspectives" as "Going Seat to Seat." It sure helps my writing when it comes to fiction, especially the dialogue and conflicts of various characters when what they value and how they act is in conflict with each other.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Serenity said:


> I've got INTJ, which I wasn't expecting, fair enough, I've got into one thing:
> 
> This test measure the dichotomies but cognitive function wise, simply, I haven't got as much Te as Fe, and I know this, but, in order for this to happen, there is one thing:
> (Te + Ti) > (Fe + Fi)
> ...


Serenity, I agree with you that there needs to be more added to the results section and there will be. My main objective at the moment is to create a structurally sound assessment that provides an accurate result. After I feel that I have achieved this (thanks to help of all of you!), I will include a more in depth results section. Further, I have to transfer this test to another website that will allow me to score the responses more precisely, and calculate percentages for preferences as well as additional potential types, which Qzzr does not allow. 

Thanks for your input!



Lelu said:


> Yes.
> 
> You need to create some way to more clearly distinguish certain questions as cognitive function preferences.
> 
> This writing by Jung will be a great resource for you. Clearly distinguishing some of the more ambiguous questions by focusing in on what separates these functions from more general human behavior will be key towards improving this test.


Thanks, this is definitely a high quality resource. I'm going to review it, and apply what I've learned to the reformatting of this test. I agree that there has to be a way to more clearly distinguish the functions from each other in the wording of the statements. It is easy for certain functions to appear similar to others. I will work on this!



Shiver said:


> Just thought I'd let you know. I'm about to try it again from a third source. x)


Awesome, let me know how it goes


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Cupcake Angel said:


> Awesome, let me know how it goes


It worked this time, but I am definitely not ISTP. I think the problem most likely sits with the fact that many of the questions have multiple parts and it splits my agreement between the two aspects; meanwhile they only seem geared in one direction.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

ENFJ.... the search continues I suppose. :/


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I got iNFP....so it was accurate. I knew what each statement was referring to in terms of cognitive functions


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

What does the part about having all your senses attended to mean also? Just to clarify.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I got ESTJ. lol.


----------



## rainbowsandpuppers (Apr 16, 2017)

entheos said:


> I'm a sure INFP, and got INFP
> 
> Must admit some of the Qs were difficult to answer, too abstract. I had to re-read multiple times in order to understand. I'm afraid that my "less intelligent" (can't find the right words, sorry) family members and friends will not understand these more abstract Qs and therefore will not be able to take the test lol But anyways, I really liked the test.



Agree, and some of them were too wide-sweeping.

I'd like to travel, so new places sound like fun, but new PEOPLE were grouped in there. No thanks. Lol, not to sound like a grouch.


----------



## FaintStar (Mar 25, 2017)

I usually test as an INFJ (taken the same test over 2 years to see how much variability there was) and 70% result was INFJ and the rest of the time it resulted in INTJ.

This new test classified me as an ENTP. I smiled...I don't mind being an ENTP...I seem to like those personalities but I am pretty sure I don't behave like an ENTP..or maybe I do..all depends on how one defines each of these MBTI types. I am definitely not an E.

I wish there was a choice - "it does not matter to me/ I don't care" - as for some questions, I really don't care about it...nothing to do with agree/disagree. For the purposes of this test I chose "strongly disagree" but I don't think it is an appropriate answer as "strongly" has nothing to do with it.
@Epictetus...what result do you get? Sorry to put you on the spot


----------



## Epictetus (Apr 26, 2012)

@FaintStar

I tested as an INTP on this one, which is consistent with basically every other online test I've taken.

Still, I chalk that up to my social anxiety/social introversion/enneagram 5, which IMO skews my result. I fit the ENTP/ILE description much more closely.


----------



## FaintStar (Mar 25, 2017)

Epictetus said:


> @FaintStar
> 
> I tested as an INTP on this one, which is consistent with basically every other online test I've taken.
> 
> Still, I chalk that up to my social anxiety/social introversion/enneagram 5, which IMO skews my result. I fit the ENTP/ILE description much more closely.


So seems like I (and some others that have tested vastly different) might be outliers...


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

INFJ

huh...

I wish it gave a breakdown.... I think I answered high on Fi, Ti, Ni and Ne, and low-middle on Fe, and Se and Si were middle or total "no". I probably scored lowest on Te. That is typical for me, but most tests score that as INFP or INTP still. It's clear I prefer Ji and Intuition.

It's very easy to tell what description is which function, although I answered honestly. The Fi descriptions are so-so, striking me as vague and not describing what Fi as a process really does.


----------



## unqy (May 14, 2017)

if this is actually accurate i'm amazed - i got entj.

edit: i took it again and got isfj.. entj and isfj don't even share any functions lol


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@Cupcake Angel

I think these are better for others to understand now: 



> I am perpetually scanning my surroundings for potential stimuli that may require immediate action.


I am always scanning my surroundings for activities to pursue.



> My knowledge of past experiences and the impressions I have made from them are what primarily guide my understanding and actions in the present.


I base my present day knowledge from experience and past knowledge that I have picked up along the way.



> The potential that new friendships hold excites me; the possibilities are endless in terms of what we can experience and share with each other.


Making new friends is exciting, I'm excited about the possibilities and things we can do together.



> I am driven to search for the deeper meaning in everything I observe and experience.


I like to find a deeper meaning to everything I do.



> I take notice of the aspects of my surrounding environment that require structure and initiate a plan for improvement.


I like to improve the structure of my surroundings and environment.



> My mind is the most organized and consistent system that I can think of.


I would consider my mind to be organized and consistent.



> I care deeply about the decisions that I make, seeking to make them congruent with my ideas and feelings.


I put time and effort into my decisions, making sure I stay true to who I am.



> I excel at processing information and relevant data in the immediate context, allowing me to solve problems simply and quickly.


I'm a fast learner, which helps me solve problems and issues faster than others.



> I have succeeded in my endeavors by working methodically and consistently on them.


I am methodical and consistent to my goals.



> Imagining all of the possibilities that life has to offer is what fuels me.


I enjoy contemplating the possibilities life has to offer.



> When conversing with others, I can easily follow the logic and sequence of their thoughts.


I find it easy to follow others' lines of thought in conversations.



> The process of taking things apart and discovering the mechanism by which they work is interesting to me.


I like taking things apart and seeing how they work.



> I have difficulty recognizing my own emotions, yet I am acutely aware of the emotions of others.


I'm better at dealing with others' emotions compared to my own.



> I seek harmony within myself, and continuously clarify my values to maintain this.


I like to stay true to what I believe in, I find this fulfilling.



> I feel a sense of calm when all of my senses are engaged.


I can easy get in sync and in tune with my surrounds and senses.



> I am drawn to finding the most efficient course of action and will organize information, objects, and people to achieve my goal.


Efficiency is a strong value of mine, and I'm able to organize; information, objects and people to achieve this.



> It is rather effortless for me to assess multiple sides of an argument and detect fallacies and inconsistencies that others may not have noticed.


Seeing different perspectives in arguments and being able to detect fallacies and inconsistencies is a strength of mine.



> I find that I am constantly adapting my interactions with others to their moods and feelings.


I often find myself adapting to others to please them.



> I resonate profoundly with my moral and spiritual compass, and strive to convey authenticity in my actions.


I have a strong connection to my moral and spiritual compass, and being as authentic as I can.



> I seek to challenge faulty underlying assumptions in complex universal systems, by viewing ideas and concepts from multiple perspectives.


Viewing ideas and concepts from multiple perspectives to challenge and recognize faults in complex systems is a strength of mine.



> I enjoy acquiring detailed personal knowledge, facts, and sensations from experiences, and storing them in my internal library.


I enjoy accumulating; detailed personal knowledge, facts and experience.



> I ponder the essential qualities of ideas and concepts, and categorize them based on their general principles.


I like to categorize ideas and concepts into their basic principles, and use this as my foundation for my principles and rules.

*Result: ISTJ*
I would say it is a typical test.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

It gave me ENFJ. 
I've never got an E in my life but asides from that, okay.

EDIT:
Yeah, I don't think ENFJ is a fit. 
Wonder if theres a question that could be reworded or so to help more accurately get introverted functions/extraverted functions. Or perhaps I simply misclicked.


I'll retake it later.

EDIT 2:
I retook it and got INFJ. I don't know what I changed, wasn't keeping track.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Most tests - like this - take it too far. Sure, you need complexity when assessing someone's personality but that doesn't mean you need complex questions for that.
I think simpler questions like "Do you like to speak about yourself?" or "Do you usually enjoy new experiences?" might be better where you don't try to overcompensate or don't try to answer it "right".


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

I got ENTJ.

First time I've ever got a J result without manipulating.

Now I need to do something else while I procrastinate.....


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Some of the questions were too difficult to answer for me but whatever, I got ENTP...ehhh again :biggrin:


----------



## ShallowSky (May 18, 2017)

Nice layout. Like some people mentioned some of the questions were difficult. Maybe I misunderstood some as I got ENTP and I'm INFP. Or maybe it's because I agreed to enjoying the prospect of making new friends and bonding with them. I like connecting with people but I'm also introverted.


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

It's always fun taking new tests. This one was close, I got: INTJ, which I get on a fair number of tests. It's only off by the last scale, but my Ni is well-developed.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

I scored INTJ. I know for certain that I'm not an INTJ, but I often score that on tests. I score the INTJ equivalent on socionics as well. Still I'm shocked, since I didn't agree with many of the Te oriented questions


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm an INFP and got INFP


----------



## sqay (Nov 27, 2016)

I got INFP, seems about right.


----------



## ChocoRuby101 (May 26, 2017)

I got ISFP. I found a few difficult also, but other than that, seems true. (Although I don't think I'm a P...)


----------



## mcnn4 (May 7, 2017)

I got ISFJ but have consistently scored as ESFJ on the test I've taken in the past. 

I think tweaking for this test is to add a neither agree or disagree option (neutral). I felt like I was forced to either agree or disagree with something even when I do not feel strongly about the statement either way (this might be an ESFJ problem as we are sometimes just agreeable lol).


----------



## Freya Violet (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm INTJ, your chose ENxP twice, then ENTJ twice for me. I don't understand how it keeps on thinking I'm an extrovert. I'll retake this again and post my result again, but I have a feeling I'll be an extrovert again lol. Adding a neutral option for this test is a good idea.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

ENFP....people it's based on functions not dichotomies, so there is a good chance there is a difference..It's a pretty good test. Maybe the people at Celebrity Types could borrow it. Their test is terrible. :shocked:


----------

